

Ask HN: What should I do with this? - SMrF

Lookout lets you create Google alerts and then learns over time to
only show you alerts you would care about. It's like Pandora, except
instead of creating a station, you create a Google alert. It was meant
for small PR agencies. I even had a few using it as I built it.<p>Life happened and I took a break from this project for a few months,
and now that I've come up for air I started to work on Lookout again,
but I realized I'm simply no longer interested in this project. Normally I
find it fairly easy to scrap my projects and move on to the next
thing, but for some reason I'm reluctant to do that here.<p>It needs a little work. The Bayesian filter isn't quite doing what I
want it to do. You can't sign up for a new account because I was just
manually creating accounts for people. Both of these could be knocked
out in a weekend. Then what? The thought of putting some sort of
billing system in place is not appealing -- I have other projects I want
to work on and would rather not have this looming in the background.<p>So, what do you think I should do with it?<p>You can use the login: hn password: hn<p>url: http://www.lookoutthere.com<p>Click on a client, (remember, you work at a PR agency), to see news
for that client.
======
SMrF
clickable: <http://www.lookoutthere.com>

------
nolite
umm.. whats the connection between Tiger Woods and Accenture?

<http://slinkingtowardretirement.com/?p=22559>

And are all of the alerts from Google Alerts, or are you scraping news sites
too from somewhere?

~~~
SMrF
Tiger Woods used to be sponsored by Accenture. They dropped him after the
scandal.

All alerts are from Google Alerts.

~~~
nolite
ah, ok.. got it..

So its basically an interface to Google Alerts then. Why not throw it on
github and opensource it?

